# Sweet Shed!



## tommyboy (Mar 20, 2012)

I went down to feed my little extreme tonight and found a pretty cool surprise. He shed in almost one entire piece including arms, legs and tail. I know this is probably a common occurrence for some, but it has never happened for me until now. Just get a little over excited over this guy I guess! He gets more and more white after every shed. LOVE HIM


----------



## monstruo-the-tegu (Mar 20, 2012)

sweet that looks awesome


----------



## JohnMatthew (Mar 20, 2012)

Pretty darn cool. Mine usually get cut into 4-5 separate pieces from all their rubbing around during shedding time.


----------



## jondancer (Mar 20, 2012)

Man that thing looks better Than most blue tegus.


----------



## Gedy (Mar 21, 2012)

Wow, that is a realy white one ! looks pretty  how big is he ?


----------



## tommyboy (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks. He is only 20 inches right now. He was hibernating for the last 4 months and now seems like he is growing over an inch a week!


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Mar 21, 2012)

_Very nice, they're not easy to get since they shed in pieces or scrape it off rubbing up against stuff. This is from Dino and the largest I've gotten.

On the left you can see the eye cap with his right hand, his whole abdomen then under his hips and thighs came off in one piece.









_


----------



## tommyboy (Mar 21, 2012)

^^^^ I love the hands.


----------



## tegtaker007 (Mar 21, 2012)

thats a great shed! awsome


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Mar 22, 2012)

thats sick lol almika hasnt shed in awhile and has started to have the same shedding problem with her tail again like when she was a hatchling. I have the enclosure at 85 or higher all day and she still wont shed any thoughts?


----------



## tommyboy (Mar 22, 2012)

85% should be more than enough humidity.Diet maybe? Supplements? Does she get regular baths?


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Mar 23, 2012)

I giver her a bath everytime I taker her out to free roam and now everyday cause her tail is looking horrible. I feed her mice kiwi strawberrys ground turkey mango and chiken breast calcium and vitamns. I've been threw this befor but nuthing I did to fix it will help this time. Her tail has lumps on it that are cracking and it seems her hole body wants to shed but isn't?


----------



## tommyboy (Mar 23, 2012)

Can you post some pics? Im sure somebody on here will have some good advice.


----------



## reptastic (Mar 23, 2012)

I would reccomend (if you havnt tried it already) a warm soak with mineral oil or baby oil, I used to do this with iguanas who had bad sheds or wouldn't shed, I havnt had to try it with a tegu yet


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Mar 23, 2012)

I'll try that when I get home soo I get baby oil and just mix in with warm water in the tub and let her sit for how long?

I'll post pics when I get outta werk that's if she is still out if not then tomarro. I might just have to bring her to the vet again like I did last yr. The doc gave her some shot and it seemd to get better after that.


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Mar 25, 2012)

heres a video my pics suck so lety me know wat u thimk.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B3mhrgIc7EY&feature=g-upl&context=G212124eAUAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## AP27 (Mar 25, 2012)

I had tail shed problems quite similar to that if not worse with my red about a a month or so ago. It took lot of time and effort to finally get it all off, but here's what I did: I'd sit for 30 min to an hour every day picking off any pieces that had loose edges and would come off, after that he got a 30 min soak in a warm bath. Then I would put baby oil on his tail to help soften the remaining shed up, and then start it all over again the next day. And I left his humidifier on 12 hours a day to keep the humidity in his enclosure at 70% or above. It took about a week but eventually it all came off. Hope that helps and good luck.


----------



## hyperhitman (Mar 25, 2012)

New owner of a Colombian b&w. How often do they shed?


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Mar 26, 2012)

thanks ap27 I'll try that for this week and see wat happens if it dosent get better in a week or 2 of doin wat you said I'll prob go to the vet to see wat they can do for me.


----------



## tegtaker007 (Mar 26, 2012)

wow! that is a good one! looks awsome!


----------



## tommyboy (Mar 27, 2012)

I don't know....it seems like there is more going on with that tail than a rough shed. I've had plenty of difficult sheds and even multiple layers of stuck shed, but never ended up with what you are describing. Tough to tell in the video how bad it really is. I hope you find the remedy soon!


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Mar 28, 2012)

yea me too It gets me really upset when stuff like this happens. I'm trying a few things and hopefully it will work if not it's to the vet we go


----------



## tommyboy (Apr 1, 2012)

hyperhitman said:


> New owner of a Colombian b&w. How often do they shed?



The more they are growing, the more they will shed. Babies tend to shed more in their first year due to the rapid growth rates. When they reach adult size the frequency of the sheds is dramatically less.


----------

